# Welche DVB-T Antenne?



## huntertech (9. September 2009)

Heute ist mein neuer 32" Fernseher (PHILIPS 32PFL7404H/12 | 32.0 (81cm) - 1920x1080 - 80000:1 - 500cd/m² - 3ms - D-SUB15/HDMI - Analog/DVB-C/DVB-T Tuner - HD Ready (HDCP) Preise und Daten im Preisvergleich) angekommen und habe direkt mal die Bildquali getestet. Nachdem alles mit der Farboptimierung, dynamischem Kontrast, usw. eingestellt war, habe ich erstmal ne runde PS3 gezockt und dann auf mein Analogen Kabelanschluss umgeschaltet: AUA!

Naja, ums kurz zu machen: DVB-T muss her! Dazu habe ich mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Hat der Fernseher vllt. schon eine Antenne eingebaut und ich habe nur keinen Empfang oder muss ich eine Antenne extra kaufen?

2. Die Glotze steht auf dem Dachboden, würde hier eine Zimmerantenne ihren Dienst annehmbar verrichten?

3. Weiß jemand, wie man so eine "billig-Antenne" selber bauen kann, um mal zu testen, ob ich es überhaupt empfangen kann?

4. Welche Antenne ist für den Philips Fernseher zu empfehlen? Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten, was sollte/wird eine vernümpftige Antenne kosten?

5. Weiß jemand vllt schon, ob man in Moers (Asberg) DVB-T empfangen kann?


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2009)

kauf dir enfach irgendeine antenne in einem laden bei dir in der nähe, wo du die auch wieder zurückgeben kannst, und probier die aus.

und hast du denn auch überhaupt die sender, die du "brauchst", verfügbar? Überallfernsehen.de 

und DVB-T is auch noch lang nciht fullHD, also obd as wirklich viel besser aussieht als dein anloges bild...?


----------



## HollomaN (9. September 2009)

wenn du eine DVB-T antenne kaufen solltest, kann ich dir diese empfehlen:
*Clixxun Fancy Alpha*

hier geht es zum _*Test*_


----------



## feivel (10. September 2009)

da ich selber ne neue antenne brauche..gibt es noch mehr vorschläge?
ich habe bisher eine kleine stabantenne, bin mit der aber nicht 100prozentig zufrieden weil störanfällig darauf, wenn ich mich bewege XD


----------



## cane87 (10. September 2009)

Also ich verwende zur Zeit folgende Antenne: Telestar ANTENNA 1 DVB-T Antenne mit eingebautem: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ist schön günstig und gibts an jeder ecke für ca. 15€.
Als das Thema der Antennensuche für mich noch aktuell war, kann ich mich noch daran erninnern, dass die Antennen von OneForAll immer recht gut gestestet wurden. Da ich aber schon mit der Billigantenne alle hier in der Region verfügbaren Sender empfangen hab, habe ich keinen Grund dafür gesehen noch mehr Geld dafür auszusgeben. 

Das hier war ansonsten die, die zumindest damals bei den Tests oft an der Spitze stand. One for All SV 9151 DVB-T Zimmerantenne mit 45 dB: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## feivel (10. September 2009)

die hab ich auch im saturn schon gesehen, war mir aber net sicher ob die was taugt.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2009)

Bei Überallfernsehen, wenn ich da auch Nordrhein-westfahlen klicke, steht das hier da:
"Frage: Wie sieht die derzeitige Versorgung mit DVB-T in NRW aus?

Die prognostizierte Versorungskarte können Sie 
hier einsehen.
"
Bei der Karte da steht bei Moard Empfang per Zimmerantenne, also die Farbe Gelb. Heißt dieses Prognostiziert in der Antwort jetzt dass es so 
ist oder dass es irgendwann mal so sein sollte?


----------



## cane87 (10. September 2009)

Ich würde bauhaupten, dass die Karte die aktuelle Verfügbarkeitssituation widerspiegelt.


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2009)

Achso gut, werde dann mal sehen ob ich die relativ günstige Telestar antenne bei Saturn oder MM bekomme und lasse mir dann die Möglichkeit geben, sie zurückzugeben, wenn ich keinen Empfang habe. Achso nur um sicher zu gehen: Wenn ein Fernseher einen Tuner hat (wie z.B. für DVB-T) brauche ich keinen Reciever mehr, ich kann einfach die Antenne dranschließen oder?


----------



## feivel (10. September 2009)

dann brauchst du keinen externen tuner mehr, nein.


----------



## huntertech (11. September 2009)

Kennt jemand hier den Unterschied zwischen der Telestar Antenna 1 und der TechniSat Digitenne TT1?


----------



## huntertech (12. September 2009)

So, war heute bei Saturn und habe mal geguckt, es war die One for All SV 9541 und eine Billig-Antenne da, da habe ich die One for All gekauft, da die schwarze Version ja auch vorgeschlagen wurde. Angeschlossen: 36 Sender (ohne die doppelten), nur N-TV fehlt, egal welche Ausrichtung ich habe, egal ob die Antennen drinne sind oder nicht, einfach Vertsärker auf volle Leistung stellen (trotzdem weder Ton- noch Bildstörungen) und gucken. Ist ein super Bild, sehr viel besser als mit Analogem Kabel, vielen Dank für den Vorschlag, kann die Antenne nur jedem in einem guten Empfangsgebiet empfehlen.

Danke auch allen anderen


----------

